# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] I installed D3 on another hard disk and now TH isn't working

## Blueeyeeagle96

it looks like TH is not starting. I can't find it in my Task Manager. What could be the problem?

----------


## Saico

Does it starts somehow ? Messagin that could not read memory or some sort

----------


## itsmylife

Make sure your newly installed D3 is running in 64 bit.

----------


## s4000

blocked by window defender?

----------


## Blueeyeeagle96

> Does it starts somehow ? Messagin that could not read memory or some sort


I don't get any notification. And TH doesn't appear in the Task Manager

----------


## Blueeyeeagle96

I solved the problem. I guess Windows defender was the problem. Thx for your help

----------

